# Natural Fatties vs Thin to Fat Conversion



## squeezablysoft (Nov 24, 2017)

Theres a Fetlife group devoted to the process of thin ppl putting on weight and becoming BBW/BHM, seems that whole transformation is a big turn on for many. Which I get but personally I'm most attracted to ppl who are "naturally fat". Like, tell me you just can't seem to stop eating and gaining weight no matter what you do, that you've been overweight all your life and have fat genes from your rotund relatives,
and I get all excited. Not to say you can't be a sort of hybrid fatso, I became overweight by accident but I pushed myself over the line into obesity semi-intentionally.


----------



## choudhury (Nov 24, 2017)

FWIW, unforced weight gain is a huge turn-on for me personally. But the specific aspect of going "from thin to fat" is not all that interesting. For me, there is something fascinating about the "naturally fat" person - the whole mindset is sexy - and I guess I prefer someone going from "already chubby" to "very fat."


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

Interesting subject.
I have always been attracted to fat guys /girls as far as dating goes.
I guess I love natural fatties too but there is a sexy thing for me about girls that gain a lot of weight I just find them so beautiful at a larger size.
I have had people assume I have always been fat because I am obese now.
Had one girl ask me if ever wished I was skinny and I said heck no I have been skinny and its awful.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 24, 2017)

@Tracii: What did you think was awful about being thin?
For me, I've not been truly thin since early childhood but trying to imagine myself that way I think I'd miss the sensuality of seeing and feeling my softness at roundness. And for me to be thin I'd have to starve myself which of course is totally miserable, but I guess that's not an issue if you're naturally thin.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

I think I equate being thin to a time in my life that was pretty rough.
In drug/alcohol rehab I was 100 pounds or so and sick all the time.
If I ate it just came back up, once I got "clean" I did manage to get around 115 and was still skinny.
Marriage on the rocks affected me too and I didn't eat much because I felt so bad.
Like I said I relate un happiness to being skinny and good times with being fat or gaining weight.

Thanks so much for asking that question it helped me to type that out into words.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 24, 2017)

Still fighting with the metabolism of a humming bird. But it is sure fun trying.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 24, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think I equate being thin to a time in my life that was pretty rough.
> In drug/alcohol rehab I was 100 pounds or so and sick all the time.
> If I ate it just came back up, once I got "clean" I did manage to get around 115 and was still skinny.
> Marriage on the rocks affected me too and I didn't eat much because I felt so bad.
> ...



I am just glad that you are happy now


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

Me too Kristal.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 25, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Still fighting with the metabolism of a humming bird. But it is sure fun trying.



I have the metabolism of a sedated sloth combined with the appetite of a pregnant pachyderm. So yeah fat comes pretty naturally to me lol.


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 25, 2017)

Personally I don’t feel much of a difference. Other than attitude towards their size, which varies from person to person. I like to tell myself, the thin person just realized being fat is just so much better. But that’s in my mind.


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 25, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Had one girl ask me if ever wished I was skinny and I said heck no I have been skinny and its awful.



That is an instant FA head turning comment!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 25, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Personally I dont feel mch of a difference. Other than attitude towards their size ....



This is the decisive point. And it is not so much personality specific, as experience driven.

Natural fatties - who also were heavier during childhood and adolescence - in their overwhelming majority have a much harder time accepting and enjoying their size. Because they have to overcome all the negativity, taunting, bruising invasiveness to open bullying they had to face growing up.

The skinny to fat crowd who potentially has to deal with - among adults actually much more civil - criticism later in life, when they have a more stable personality and a higher degree of self-assuredness can naturally be more laid back about the issue. 

Or come to the conscious decision that being fat is their thing. Because while growing up the mind pattern that will almost automatically establish itself is more of: "What is wrong with me? Why can't I be thin and pretty like everyone else?"


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 25, 2017)

I prefer people who are just naturally big. I am actually really into weight gain, but thin people gaining weight does nothing for me whatsoever. I just like naturally big people getting bigger as they come to accept themselves, heh.


----------



## TwoSwords (Nov 26, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Theres a Fetlife group devoted to the process of thin ppl putting on weight and becoming BBW/BHM, seems that whole transformation is a big turn on for many.



My feelings about this are complex. Some of my earliest, fondest and most emotional memories of fatness were watching cartoons, and in those cartoons, it's always some naturally-thin person who gets fat, so there's sometimes that element to my fantasies. However, when I'm dealing with an actual person, one who's always been fat, and can't lose weight without tremendous effort is enchanting to me. They feel more comforting, I guess, especially if they've made peace with that, and enjoy being fat like I do.

P.S.: Like yourself, I find the soft, round shape and texture to me very pleasant, and in my case, soothing as well, on me and on others.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 26, 2017)

Interesting topic!

I would say that with people who have either been Fat earlier or have the Fat "genetic gene" lets call it there seems to be an aspect of vulnerability which is very sexy to me. I have had a couple of old girlfriends that were heavier as kids and then leaned out before I met them...lets say High School and then started packing on the Lbs. again after. The cute vulnerability I see when they couldn't control their appetite or slow their eating even when they tried was so arousing to me....or even after they gained a bunch of weight made an effort to diet or reduce their eating and ended up gaining even more weight.....it may have been because they knew I was not only fine with them gaining weight but loved the extra weight they put on.....could be part of the reason their diets didn't work.

On the flip side it is also pretty arousing knowing that a thinner woman is intentionally trying to gain weight and get fatter because they like it.....but it just doesn't have the same impact on me as a vulnerable heavier woman who can't control her appetite and weight. Unless however when the thin woman becomes a lot heavier and now she is vulnerable the same way.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 26, 2017)

@voluptuouslover: You hit the nail on the head, I think. Vulnerability is definitely a big attraction in natural fatties, plus there's an element of losing control that is at the base of a lot of my own personal fetishes.


----------



## landshark (Nov 26, 2017)

Im not partial to either. For me what I find appealing is the size and shape combination. I do like size, but the basic shape is easily more important to me. My wife is a thicker framed woman and a few years ago she dropped from ~330 to just under 210. Her big butt was smaller overall but bigger relative to her waist because she lost more weight from her waist and belly than her butt. That was amazing. Now its all back and then some. She is now over 400 pounds but as she gained it all back she did so with her new proportions. Imagine my excitement: a 400+ pound wife (who tells ME to slim down to 160 from 170!) whos butt is quite large relative to her waist but also has really big boobs resting on a large, soft, epic belly! 

I do think a thicker framed woman like her is more predisposed to weight gain than a more naturally thin woman. And in her case the weight distribution as she gains just seems to naturally go to all the right places. Thats what having the right shape does for a person!


----------



## Tad (Nov 27, 2017)

I would say that my preference runs towards people who like their fat bodies, with little regard to how they got there. As mentioned above many people who grew up fat picked up a lot of negative experiences associated with fatness along the way, but not everyone who grew up fat carries bad fat-related scars later into life. Some thin people who become fat may never feel at home in their newly larger skin, while some may feel they have finally become who they were meant to be, while yet others may be equally happy (or unhappy) fat or thin.

I've been an FA basically all of my life, so when I was a teen of course I was attracted to others my age who were fat, and for whatever reason while I imagined the slightly chubby getting quite fat I almost never imagined the actually thin getting fat. So I may have grown up with some unquestioned assumption that you are born to be fat or something like that. But in more adult years I think I came only to care about where one is now and where they want to be in the future, and less about how they got there.

(then again, I've spent more years in my current relationship than years before it, so all of this has been so theoretical for so long that it is hard to know for sure how I'd feel if I actually had to be dating again -- theory doesn't always hold up to the harsh test of dealing with reality)


----------



## youngnintogaining (Nov 27, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Theres a Fetlife group devoted to the process of thin ppl putting on weight and becoming BBW/BHM, seems that whole transformation is a big turn on for many. Which I get but personally I'm most attracted to ppl who are "naturally fat". Like, tell me you just can't seem to stop eating and gaining weight no matter what you do, that you've been overweight all your life and have fat genes from your rotund relatives,
> and I get all excited. Not to say you can't be a sort of hybrid fatso, I became overweight by accident but I pushed myself over the line into obesity semi-intentionally.



I am not 100% sure it is so much that they have gone from thin to fat for me as much as the commitment to the lifestyle that it takes for somebody to knowing gain weight and truly embrace being fat. So many times, there is a self-loathing mentality when it comes to bbws and bhms and to be quite frank, it can be very offputting for an FA that admires those qualities. Especially when you consider that most FA's struggled with admitting what they found attractive to begin with.

2ndly I can't find said group. Maybe link so we have better insight on their views.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 27, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> Interesting topic!
> 
> I would say that with people who have either been Fat earlier or have the Fat "genetic gene" lets call it there seems to be an aspect of vulnerability which is very sexy to me.





youngnintogaining said:


> So many times, there is a self-loathing mentality when it comes to bbws and bhms and to be quite frank, it can be very offputting for an FA that admires those qualities.



In a nutshell the explanation why many or most BBWs don't like FAs, especially not the born fatties who have had to deal with the issue their entire lives.

Because who would want a partner who gets off on something that causes you a lot of grief? Expecting you to suppress your true feelings and be upbeat about it?


----------



## Tad (Nov 27, 2017)

It isn't the same thing, but I feel it is probably similar: I look at things like the Kaui Longitunal study which showed most kids with high risk childhoods ended up doing OK in their 30s and 40s even if they had a lot of trouble as kids and adolescents (and how some seemed resilient all along), and think that we have to be careful about projecting attitudes on broad groups of people based on their childhood. There may be trends, especially at younger ages, but allowing for individuality is important too.

ETA: the study I mentioned


----------



## landshark (Nov 27, 2017)

Tad said:


> (then again, I've spent more years in my current relationship than years before it, so all of this has been so theoretical for so long that it is hard to know for sure how I'd feel if I actually had to be dating again -- theory doesn't always hold up to the harsh test of dealing with reality)



This is true. Ive been with my wife over 12 years now if you go back to when we started dating. She once asked me if I was suddenly thrust back into the dating scene would I pursue plus size women exclusively. While that would certainly be my preference I wouldnt close myself off to being with the right person if that hypothetical opportunity presented itself. Reality and opportunity have a way of laying the best plans to waste. Ideally this thought exercise remains hypothetical!



agouderia said:


> In a nutshell the explanation why many or most BBWs don't like FAs, especially not the born fatties who have had to deal with the issue their entire lives.
> 
> Because who would want a partner who gets off on something that causes you a lot of grief? Expecting you to suppress your true feelings and be upbeat about it?



This is a huge paradox and there is no one right answer: every person reacts differently. There are those who are annoyed by FAs for the reasons you stated. I definitely encountered them in my dating days. There are also women who are happy to meet guys who not only accept them but embrace and prefer their body types. I know this will sound like Im bragging and I apologize for that, but Ive had a few plus size women tell me how envious they are of my wife. She has plus size friends who have told her if you ever decide youre done with him send him my way! Some just want to be accepted for who they are I think he body they have.

I feel like my wife and I have reached a nice balance. She does t necessarily like her body but she loves that I do. Ive also proven my willingness to change with her if she loses weight so she knows she is free to drop pounds again without fear of me losing interest.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 27, 2017)

oh my... that is a very good topic. i think there is room for everyone and it is just about everyone taste as well. personally... i think that at the end the sexiest thing is a person who is happy with her weight and feels sexy, that is the sexiest... leaving that aside i think living the process of someone thin becoming fat can be really erotic specially if they enjoy it but a naturally fat and happy fat is also very sexy


----------



## agouderia (Nov 28, 2017)

happily_married said:


> There are also women who are happy to meet guys who not only accept them but embrace and prefer their body types.



We agree on this one. It is only natural for any person to - maybe after some hesitations - appreciate positive attention.

But that is not what I meant or wrote.

It is the element of getting off on and thus exploiting the vulnerability and insecurity caused by a lifetime of weight shaming.

Because deriving pleasure from someone else's suffering is not a positive trait - and a bad foundation for a relationship. Not least because it skewes the balance within the relationship: The partner feasting on the other's weakness will always have the upper hand, hold more power of the vulnerable other and smother the chance of overcoming the weakness.


----------



## landshark (Nov 28, 2017)

agouderia said:


> We agree on this one. It is only natural for any person to - maybe after some hesitations - appreciate positive attention.
> 
> But that is not what I meant or wrote.
> 
> ...



Certainly. I did understand you and raised my point not to disput yours but to highlight how its a matter of perception. I dont derive pleasure from someone elses suffering but I do like plus size women. It can be a paradox to say the least but my focus remains on the person. Hence my support for my wife as she lost weight. 

Now there are plenty of guys out there who may put the physical first. Guys who also fit your description to the letter. I dont deny theyre out there and some of them post here in Dims regularly. 

With that said, I raise the subject of perception because one plus size woman sees the difference or judges each person individually and another lumps any guy who prefers plus size women in with the FAs you describe.

All this talk makes me thankful Im married. Its a minefield out there!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 28, 2017)

agouderia said:


> It is the element of getting off on and thus exploiting the vulnerability and insecurity caused by a lifetime of weight shaming.
> 
> Because deriving pleasure from someone else's suffering is not a positive trait - and a bad foundation for a relationship. Not least because it skewes the balance within the relationship: The partner feasting on the other's weakness will always have the upper hand, hold more power of the vulnerable other and smother the chance of overcoming the weakness.



I interpreted the idea of 'vulnerability' quite differently in the previous post. I took it to mean a person who easily gains weight, as in, is vulnerable to weight gain rather than being vulnerable as a person because of past experiences.

I derive pleasure from somebody being 'vulnerable' to weight gain; I like watching people gain weight. But I definitely don't get pleasure from a person feeling vulnerable/insecure. I suppose that works fine for me because I'm only interested in relationships with people that don't see gaining weight as a weakness. 

On another tangent, the thoughts about whether or not people are more likely to enjoy being fat depending on their weight as a child is an interesting one. Thinking of the overweight people I know closely, the trend seems to be the opposite of the one most people are describing. Most of the people I know who grew up fat have ended up 'owning' it and being unashamed and confident, whereas the ones who were skinny as kids are constantly trying to go on crash diets to get back to where they were. I think it really does depend on the individual person more than anything.


----------



## TwoSwords (Nov 30, 2017)

youngnintogaining said:


> I am not 100% sure it is so much that they have gone from thin to fat for me as much as the commitment to the lifestyle that it takes for somebody to knowing gain weight and truly embrace being fat.



Do you know if there's a further commitment I can make that will help me get past the 280 mark I've been stuck at for most of my adult life?



youngnintogaining said:


> So many times, there is a self-loathing mentality when it comes to bbws and bhms and to be quite frank, it can be very offputting for an FA that admires those qualities. Especially when you consider that most FA's struggled with admitting what they found attractive to begin with.



These two things are *very* closely-connected because the first *encourages* the second. This is also why I say that the eradication of fat prejudice won't solve the problems of FAs. We are detested by fat women who we do not, and cannot, detest back.



agouderia said:


> In a nutshell the explanation why many or most BBWs don't like FAs, especially not the born fatties who have had to deal with the issue their entire lives.
> 
> Because who would want a partner who gets off on something that causes you a lot of grief? Expecting you to suppress your true feelings and be upbeat about it?



I want a confidant, not just a body. If she doesn't really feel passionately delighted by fatness, there's no room to connect. That said, there is a special kind of irony to this, that a person who is already bound to have such a hard time finding someone will voluntarily seclude themselves with an attitude that says, essentially, "I can't love myself, so I don't want anyone else to either."


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 30, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> I prefer people who are just naturally big. I am actually really into weight gain, but thin people gaining weight does nothing for me whatsoever. I just like naturally big people getting bigger as they come to accept themselves, heh.


 
This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 30, 2017)

I read several of the posts and it made me wonder where or how I fit in. I've been kind of in a range throughout my life and probably equate gaining and being big to feeling happier too. I've never been really skinny, but unless I feel big, it just didn't feel right. Gaining is exciting to me, and I also like seeing other people gain, as long as they are happy about it. 

I wonder if being big or gaining has acceptable limits for all of us? I still want to get bigger. Do others feel this way too?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Nov 30, 2017)

"Hybrid fatso."


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 30, 2017)

Yup, it's entirely possible to be naturally physically inclined towards weight gain and also enjoy being fat and maintaining a higher weight/continuing to gain deliberately.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 1, 2017)

SSBHM said:


> I read several of the posts and it made me wonder where or how I fit in. I've been kind of in a range throughout my life and probably equate gaining and being big to feeling happier too. I've never been really skinny, but unless I feel big, it just didn't feel right. Gaining is exciting to me, and I also like seeing other people gain, as long as they are happy about it.
> 
> I wonder if being big or gaining has acceptable limits for all of us? I still want to get bigger. Do others feel this way too?



It's milestones that do it for me. I remember my eyes popping when I got on a scale and saw "191." Then I crossed the threshold to 200 and THAT was like "omg fat" for me. Then 209. 

I would keep saying, "Ok, that's big enough." Then 221 and "HFS!!" 

Each milestone was both horrifying and exciting...now I have the thought, "Ok, if I ever get to 240, I'll stop." But that's what I said at 191.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> It's milestones that do it for me. I remember my eyes popping when I got on a scale and saw "191." Then I crossed the threshold to 200 and THAT was like "omg fat" for me. Then 209.
> 
> I would keep saying, "Ok, that's big enough." Then 221 and "HFS!!"
> 
> Each milestone was both horrifying and exciting...now I have the thought, "Ok, if I ever get to 240, I'll stop." But that's what I said at 191.



It can be addictive


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 1, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> It can be addictive



Yes, and part of me goes "I'd like to know what it feels like to be (this much) and then I'll just lose it." Only the "losing" thing never seems to happen!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Yes, and part of me goes "I'd like to know what it feels like to be (this much) and then I'll just lose it." Only the "losing" thing never seems to happen!



Nope, it just makes you wonder what it feels like to be bigger


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2017)

There is more than one way that one can 'naturally' end up fat, that sort of attitude being one of them!


----------



## John Smith (Dec 1, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Theres a Fetlife group devoted to the process of thin ppl putting on weight and becoming BBW/BHM, seems that whole transformation is a big turn on for many. Which I get but personally I'm most attracted to ppl who are "naturally fat". Like, tell me you just can't seem to stop eating and gaining weight no matter what you do, that you've been overweight all your life and have fat genes from your rotund relatives,
> and I get all excited. Not to say you can't be a sort of hybrid fatso, I became overweight by accident but I pushed myself over the line into obesity semi-intentionally.



I found that your statement about people getting fat sounds utterly discriminatory in a negative way: I mean from an objectivist viewpoint you clearly classify people "naturally" born to be fat like better than people who "won't" . There are a plethora of elements, circumstances, sometimes choices which stems to developp a lot of extra weight, genetic reasons underlies factually amongst the totality of the human race because our protohistorical ancestors were used to live straving periods and to stock food in order to survive. Simple.


There's aren't "naturally fat vs thin getting BBW/BHM" peoples, nor any genetic offshoot/subspecies of _Homo Adiposis Sapiens Sapiens_: this dichotomy you describe is nothing but mere Pseudoscience and delusional social-Darwinist bias speculations based onto an apparent form of intimate resentment you got against thin people and especially those who willingly aspire to become fatter, strikingly similar in term of demagogy to what society used (and still use) to hear about so-called Scientific racism. 
Unless we hear someday about people experiencing some kind of overall-bodied lipofilling process in order to effortlessly blimp out their trim physique into somebody twice or three time their size, that somebody suffers of extreme water retention or whatsoever which kind of medical condition with gaining-adipose side effects or that you consume magical pills, everybody get fat more-or-less naturally.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 2, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Nope, it just makes you wonder what it feels like to be bigger




omg you've been reading my journals!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 2, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> omg you've been reading my journals!


 
Nope! You must have been reading my mind


----------



## hommecreux (Dec 6, 2017)

I think that the question of naturally fat vs. thin to fat conversions is a bit unfair. For example, I used to be an athlete and just kept the diet and lost the exercise and before I knew it four years had passed and 160lbs were added to my frame that turned me from a fairly soild guy (I played ball, lifted daily, and wrestled), to a kushy guy well over 400lbs, in addition to the loss of a lot of muscle mass. Is 4 years a long time? Could that be considered a transformation? I've always been on the husky side, but until I stopped playing sports I wouldn't have considered myself as seriously overweight. Even now at over 450 it seems hard to consider that a transformation. Is it a time thing? Is transformation something that has to be taken part in with a second party? Idk.... 
All I know is that regardless of if transformation is a part of someone's kink in being attracted to me, or if they just like big guys in general, it's a nice change of pace from what I get from most people.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 6, 2017)

hommecreux said:


> I think that the question of naturally fat vs. thin to fat conversions is a bit unfair. For example, I used to be an athlete and just kept the diet and lost the exercise and before I knew it four years had passed and 160lbs were added to my frame that turned me from a fairly soild guy (I played ball, lifted daily, and wrestled), to a kushy guy well over 400lbs, in addition to the loss of a lot of muscle mass. Is 4 years a long time? Could that be considered a transformation? I've always been on the husky side, but until I stopped playing sports I wouldn't have considered myself as seriously overweight. Even now at over 450 it seems hard to consider that a transformation. Is it a time thing? Is transformation something that has to be taken part in with a second party? Idk....
> All I know is that regardless of if transformation is a part of someone's kink in being attracted to me, or if they just like big guys in general, it's a nice change of pace from what I get from most people.



You're the definition of what I call a natural fatty. A person that is big built that, without making an intentional effort, is fat. It sounds like you had to be really into your diet and exercise in order not to be fat.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 7, 2017)

I think I might fit the definition of someone who is a natural fatty. Starting around second grade I began to gain weight and I was a chubby grammer school kid. In high school I grew fatter reaching a high of 205 lbs., which by today standards is considered pretty normal, but back then was considered fat. I have always had large soft moobs. Between junior and senior year I lost all of my excess weight and pretty much kept it off until I was in my mid-30's when I slowly started gaining weight again even though I was working out 3 times a week and fairly active. I take after my German maternal grandfather and Italian fraternal grandmother, both of whom were fat most of their lives. When I went over 200 lbs. again in my late 30's, I decided to just eat what I wanted and enjoy my life. I steadily gained over 100 lbs. during a 12 year period, topping out at 305 lbs. I am now in the 275 to 285 range, love to eat and cannot lose weight even if wanted to. So I am enjoying my life as a natural fatty and BHM.


----------



## hommecreux (Dec 8, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> You're the definition of what I call a natural fatty. A person that is big built that, without making an intentional effort, is fat. It sounds like you had to be really into your diet and exercise in order not to be fat.



Ya know. I've never really thought of it that way. It does count I suppose that I've always been a bit heavier, but the thing that killed me was that wrestling 11 months of the year for 8 years I got really used to being able to eat 5-10k calories a day without putting on a single ounce of fat due to 4 hour workouts 6 days a week. So I think I just liked and was so used to eating so much I couldn't help it? I guess I did have to put in some effort, but that still doesn't define the transformation part of it. hmmm...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 8, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> I want a confidant, not just a body. If she doesn't really feel passionately delighted by fatness, there's no room to connect.



This.

I had a lover, once, who would GRAB my fat the way some ladies grab a guy's chest or biceps. She would grab anything she could find, and knead it, poke it, push it, pull it, making a mess of me.

You need that...a person who knows that drives you insane, and will do it like it's her idea.


----------



## Saxphon (Dec 10, 2017)

I love being around a woman that has 'extra curves'. I love it even more when that woman enjoys life in general, and that includes when she sits down for a meal or a snack (those that pick at their food, don't know the joy they are missing out on). And when I am with someone like that, say out for dinner, I can feel better about enjoying more of my meal as well. But, it can get really exciting for me to be around a woman that not only enjoys her meals, but is letting herself expand the curves she already has. I would want to spoil her with occasional treats, but I would never want to force her to do something she doesn't want to do.
So, to answer the question, I love women on both ends of the spectrum, but I would really love to watch the transformation as a woman goes through the changes in her figure.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 20, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> This.
> 
> I had a lover, once, who would GRAB my fat the way some ladies grab a guy's chest or biceps. She would grab anything she could find, and knead it, poke it, push it, pull it, making a mess of me.
> 
> You need that...a person who knows that drives you insane, and will do it like it's her idea.



That does sound like fun, especially if we could talk about it too. As I said, a confidant.


----------



## kilo riley (Feb 4, 2018)

I've seen some thin women get quite fat and it looks natural and if you didn't know it you would think they had always been fat. 

With men when a skinny guy gets fat you can tell it's a fat skinny guy. Especially if it's mostly belly weight. There's no natural fatness.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 4, 2018)

TwoSwords said:


> That does sound like fun, especially if we could talk about it too. As I said, a confidant.



It is always gratifying to have a lover that WANTS you. Like an animal...pouncing on you in the middle of the night, or when you get home, or such.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2018)

kilo riley said:


> I've seen some thin women get quite fat and it looks natural and if you didn't know it you would think they had always been fat.
> 
> With men when a skinny guy gets fat you can tell it's a fat skinny guy. Especially if it's mostly belly weight. There's no natural fatness.


 
I'll have to disagree with that second part. I've seen guys who were formally skinny fill out nicely


----------



## Tracii (Feb 4, 2018)

Those are the guys that look like a tooth pick with an olive stuck on it. LOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Those are the guys that look like a tooth pick with an olive stuck on it. LOL



Or a midget riding a chicken


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 13, 2018)

When I was younger, I always got a rush when I would see a borderline plus size or moderately plus size woman with a much larger mother or older sister. Not only did it tell you that they had a likelihood of gaining in the future, it also gave you a glimpse into how they would likely carry the weight in the future. I do think that women with naturally wide hips generally accommodate the extra weight best.


----------



## jakemcduck (Jun 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll have to disagree with that second part. I've seen guys who were formally skinny fill out nicely



That was me. I was 115 lbs when I graduated high school. I think I 'filled out' pretty well.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm my family - it's all genetics. My Dad's side is fat and my Mom's is thin. I take after my Dad and always been heavy, while my brother's take after my Mom and always been skinny. 

When my brother gained some weight after my nephews were born you could tell he was a skinny guy. It didn't look natural (just like a toothpick with olives. Lol)

He decided to start running again and lost it all pretty fast. So he's back to being skinny again. Lol


----------



## Tad (Jun 14, 2018)

LifelongFA said:


> When I was younger, I always got a rush when I would see a borderline plus size or moderately plus size woman with a much larger mother or older sister. Not only did it tell you that they had a likelihood of gaining in the future, it also gave you a glimpse into how they would likely carry the weight in the future. I do think that women with naturally wide hips generally accommodate the extra weight best.



Sometimes people take after their same sex parent or sibling, but it is not a guarantee. Certainly it ups the probability, but a) genetics are complicated, and b) genetics are not destiny, and neither is upbringing. Both matter, But circumstances and choices matter too.



BountifulBabs said:


> I'm my family - it's all genetics. My Dad's side is fat and my Mom's is thin. I take after my Dad and always been heavy, while my brother's take after my Mom and always been skinny.
> 
> When my brother gained some weight after my nephews were born you could tell he was a skinny guy. It didn't look natural (just like a toothpick with olives. Lol)
> 
> He decided to start running again and lost it all pretty fast. So he's back to being skinny again. Lol



Both my parents are fairly thin. My Dad was never super active, but never had all that much interest in food. My mom loves food but is super active--even at eighty she can only watch tv if she is ironing or quilting or something, walks daily, has huge gardens, etc. My older sister took after my dad. My older brother got my father's limited interest in food and my mother's energy (he runs marathons), while I got my father's energy and my mom's love of food ... and for whatever reason I always liked fat and had warm fuzzy feelings about it, which is probably at least as big a factor in my lack of a waistline.

And back to the original question: I don't thinl either way of getting fat means that you will be one way or another. It may tilt the odds more one way or another, but again people vary so much.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

Tad said:


> Sometimes people take after their same sex parent or sibling, but it is not a guarantee. Certainly it ups the probability, but a) genetics are complicated, and b) genetics are not destiny, and neither is upbringing. Both matter, But circumstances and choices matter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with how you point out the variations in genetics and upbringing and how they can play a role, but don't necessarily determine your fate. Another factor outside genetics or upbringing is the influence of friends and peer pressure, especially when you're a kid.

My Dad and I aren't big eaters. We're large people by nature. I have Gastroparesis (delayed stomach emptying) so I often fast or eat lightly, and my weight has remained fairly stable at about 250. 

I don't know all the science behind it, but find it interesting/curious that I stay a constant weight. Maybe because I now accept and like being larger (I didn't when I was younger) my subconscious affects my metabolism? Or it could be other issues I have. 

Sorry if this rambling. Sharing my feelings on weight is new to me.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 14, 2018)

Lots of paths to plushness! All good in my book!


----------



## Tad (Jun 14, 2018)

Most bodies are remarkably good at holding a constant weight most of the time. We seem to be built that way. Mostly. Some seem a bit out of adjustment towardss gaining or losing. A few seem to have broken weight control systems. And we have enough free will to generally over ride those instincts, to a degree. But generally most people settle in relatively narrow eight bands for long stretches of time.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 15, 2018)

I admit, I've been waiting for my weight to steady out for years now. Doesn't seem to want to. Doesn't bother me, but does make me question my previous conclusion that everyone has a weight they 'balance' at. Though I think I'm probably just being paranoid. I'm happy being fat, it's natural for me, but I have joint problems so I worry about getting heavy enough to negatively affect that.

Incidentally, my parents are both a lot thinner than me. My dad is thin/average and my mum is about 5'3 and 150 lbs, so not unusual for a woman in her 50s. My brother was thin, and my sister is bigger than my mum (though not as big as me). My aunts are both around my size.


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> I admit, I've been waiting for my weight to steady out for years now. Doesn't seem to want to. Doesn't bother me, but does make me question my previous conclusion that everyone has a weight they 'balance' at. Though I think I'm probably just being paranoid. I'm happy being fat, it's natural for me, but I have joint problems so I worry about getting heavy enough to negatively affect that.
> 
> Incidentally, my parents are both a lot thinner than me. My dad is thin/average and my mum is about 5'3 and 150 lbs, so not unusual for a woman in her 50s. My brother was thin, and my sister is bigger than my mum (though not as big as me). My aunts are both around my size.



Loopy, I am convinced that some people's settings on this are off. I know that with me that any time that I'm not consciously fighting my weight, it starts going up at a fairly noticeable clip. Maybe I'd have a natural set point eventually , but if so I think it is a LOT bigger than where I'm at. So sympathy with you on that.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 15, 2018)

Sometimes medicine can set it off. I gained 30 pounds on the Fibromyalgia meds I took. Once I stopped (they didn't help my pain), my gaining stopped. The doctors told me it was normal.


----------



## Blackbean (Jun 17, 2018)

Is FetLife just BDSM? I have zero interest in that, but yes the less predisposition to weight gain the better as far a this kink goes but relationship wise its across the spectrum of body types generally.


----------



## Blackbean (Jun 17, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> Sometimes medicine can set it off. I gained 30 pounds on the Fibromyalgia meds I took. Once I stopped (they didn't help my pain), my gaining stopped. The doctors told me it was normal.


Yeah, I knew a girl who blew up from being bone thin to quite fat over about a summers time from psych meds it was pretty unreal.


----------

